# If You could Only have 5



## nebetmiw

What Eo's would you choose if you could only have 5?


----------



## SoapMedic

dark patchouli, lavender, a citrus (leaning towards sweet orange), spearmint, rosewood

'course, I can't possibly live with only five.


----------



## pinkduchon

A sweet patchouli, orange/tangerine, spearmint, clove, and lemongrass.


----------



## Tabitha

I think I would have to hang myself-LOL!

Lavender
Lemongrass
Cedar (or Sandalwood)
Tangerine
Spearmint


----------



## nebetmiw

*my 5*

LOL I know what you all mean.  I have been using EO's since back in the late 80's but not for soap.  Besides my pet career I took time off to become a massge therapist so made and used Eo that way.  Now I have a /in the making of a big herb garden so hope to distill my own.  Took a course in herbalism way back too.

My 5

allspice
wintergreen
a citrus(any of them work for me)
spearmint
patch and if not that sandlewood


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna

This would be very difficult indeed.

Oakmoss (diluted absolute, does that count ?)
Litsea Cubeba
Lavender
Peppermint
Patchouli


----------



## BubbleBitch

Only 5...methinks you want to kill me, lol!:twisted: 

Sage
Rosemary
Mint
Lavender
Vanilla (even though I heard it is troublesome as ass!)


----------



## breathenatural

lavender
mandarin
Bergamot
grapefruit
lime


alot of citrus!!! Makes me happy


----------



## topcat

Hmmmm.........if I really have to narrow it down to 5, well -

Litsea Cubea (May Chang)
Lime
Orange, sweet
Palmarosa
Sandlewood   

Tanya


----------



## TheGardener

lavender
rose
spearmint
sweet orange

But I couldn't possibly live with only 5 :shock:


----------



## HootsGallery

Lavender
Peppermint
Clove
Sweet Orange
Rose Geranium 

It's REALLY hard to only pick 5!


----------



## pepperi27

I would go with:

Patchouli
Lavender
Peppermint
Sweet Orange
Eucalyptus

Why I chose these because I love blending all these for some of my popular formulas!


----------



## starduster

*Fantastic question*

Patchouli
Lavender,
Lime,
Pepermint
Chocolate, tis so, it's got to be.
Oh well ,
Frankinsense.


----------



## 7053joanne

lemongrass
spearmint
peppermint
oakmoss
litsea

Wow that was painful :shock:


----------



## topcat

Just re-read this thread (thanks for the bump!) and I find I have changed my top 5....now that I am using them in CP soap and doing some blending, not just one EO on its own as a fragrance, now......

Litsea (still #1)
Patchouli - love it, love it!
Any citrus (still loving lime)
Rose Geranium
Lemon Myrtle
Lavender.....

Okay I know that's six so strike off the lavender....I only like it blended with either patch or may chang anyway!

Tanya


----------



## topcat

*Re: Fantastic question*



			
				starduster said:
			
		

> Patchouli
> Lavender,
> Lime,
> Pepermint
> Chocolate, tis so, it's got to be.
> Oh well ,
> Frankinsense.



Lol, starduster!!!  I am SURE chocolate is an EO :wink:  :roll:   

Tanya


----------



## starduster

*Litsea*

And now I have learnt something.
I haven't smelt Litsea so I googled it of course
http://aromatherapy4soul.com/litsea.htm
Love that description down the bottom.
http://www.fao.org/docrep/v5350e/V5350e09.htm
In that it mentions a violet like fragrance.
Now I am intrigued and will have to try it.Thanks TC.


----------



## honor435

topcat said:
			
		

> Just re-read this thread (thanks for the bump!) and I find I have changed my top 5....now that I am using them in CP soap and doing some blending, not just one EO on its own as a fragrance, now......
> 
> Litsea (still #1)
> Patchouli - love it, love it!
> Any citrus (still loving lime)
> Rose Geranium
> Lemon Myrtle
> Lavender.....
> 
> Okay I know that's six so strike off the lavender....I only like it blended with either patch or may chang anyway!
> 
> Tanya



no one said ylang ylang, im suprised! i hate lavender, pachouli by itself, yuck. I used real rose, very spendy, no one liked it. Isnt sandalwood spendy?


----------



## artisan soaps

..


----------



## donniej

I have a feeling that I'll be trying the ones that everybody keeps listing


----------



## Guest

EO's-
Orange
Grapefruit
FO's-
Almond
Lily
Berry


----------



## flyingpig

Lavender
Tea Tree
Patchouli
Ylang-Ylang
Orange


----------



## Dixie

Bergomont and Yuzu fruit blend
Lavendar
Pink grapefruit
Rose
Patchouli


----------



## mandolyn

OK, so long as money isn't an issue right?  
rose
patchouli
lavender
chamomile
sandalwood

Now, if I have to spend realistically:

patchouli
lavender
rosemary
valencia orange
cedar


----------



## kittywings

*Jasmine* 
*Ylang-Ylang*: _(have LOVED it ever since I was in Madagascar and was given    a flower off the tree... AMAZING, even the EO doesn't do it justice!)_
*Lavender* _(used to hate it... but it's grown on me)_
*Vanilla*
*Sweet Orange (or Lemon, or Lemongrass)
*

I'm surprised to see so many patchoulis... I never minded it myself, but I always hear it made fun of, so I assumed it wasn't popular.


----------



## Guest

Litsea Cubeba
Lavender
Black Pepper
Ylang Ylang
Patchouli
Chocolate ( topcat said so)lol
In no particular order


----------



## Guest

bergamot
lemon grass
patchouli
lavender
anything sweet: floral


----------



## Jamn!

Hmmm I probably could have stopped at 5 before I started reading this thread...


----------



## gekko62

crap.only 5 eh?

So is this in cp, or for strapping to the shnoz?  

rose geranium
litsea 
lemongrass
cedarwood V.
one of the balsams(tolu/peru)

They're all sitting in my head going,' 'snot fair,what about meee?'


----------



## jarvan

MaggiaDellaLuna...I had to laugh at your avatar...check it out. We look like we have similar pics! 

On topic:
If I had only 5 EOs I could use, I think they would be:

Lemon (or lemongrass)
Orange
Lavender (a light one)
Light Musk
Bergamot


----------



## Bnky

Pink grapefruit
Sweet orange
Lavender
Ylang Ylang
Clove Bud


----------



## lecheymiel

mmmmm  :roll: 

Litsea Cubeba
Lavender
Ylan Ylan III
Rosewood
Benzoin


I think so... or not...  
Bibs


----------



## Vintageliving

Five for a day I could do, 

Lavender
Lemongrass
Jasmine
Rose
Sage

Tomorrow's five might be different.   :wink:


----------



## Bubbles Galore

Lavender
Rosemary
Peppermint
Tea Tree
Lemongrass


----------



## clbutler

My top five EOs:

Valencia Orange
Frankincense
Lavender
Rosemary
Lime


----------



## ohsoap

Lavender
Sweet orange
Patchuli
Peppermint
Lime


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna

jarvan said:
			
		

> MaggiaDellaLuna...I had to laugh at your avatar...check it out. We look like we have similar pics!



LOL. I will be going back to the "Darathy Vader" avatar on 1 November.

I am really surprised that not one other person has mentioned Oakmoss. I know it is a real PITA to work with, but I could not live without Oakmoss in the world.


----------



## ohsoap

MagiaDellaLuna said:
			
		

> I am really surprised that not one other person has mentioned Oakmoss. I know it is a real PITA to work with, but I could not live without Oakmoss in the world.



I keep smelling it and wishing it didn't cost so darn much!


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna

ohsoap said:
			
		

> MagiaDellaLuna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really surprised that not one other person has mentioned Oakmoss. I know it is a real PITA to work with, but I could not live without Oakmoss in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep smelling it and wishing it didn't cost so darn much!
Click to expand...


http://gemlitefragrance.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=215

This is where I got mine. I thought the price was quite reasonable and a little goes a long way.


----------



## ohsoap

Thanks for the link!


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna

ohsoap said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link!



You are most welcome. They are a great company to deal with. No hassles. The price is for a huge 16 oz bottle and it is delicious. Very thick and concentrated.


----------



## soapqueen

AAAAAAAAAARGH!!!
Only 5 EOs......what kind of torture is this???
Breath, breath, breeeeeath.
O.K. Calm now....I'll give it a go!

Patchouli
Lavender
Bergamot
Sandalwood (if I could only have 5 I could afford it, right??)
Lemongrass

But it's soooo unfair.


----------



## soapqueen

P.S. Has anyone else encountered irritation problems with Oakmoss? And what kind of concentrations of it do people use?


----------



## soapqueen

P.P.S. Ditto Benzoin.


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna

soapqueen said:
			
		

> P.S. Has anyone else encountered irritation problems with Oakmoss? And what kind of concentrations of it do people use?



Hi Soapqueen

I only ever use the Oakmoss in soap, never in leave on products. It can be toxic in higher concentrations.

For soap I use at most 25 ml per 1000 g oils, less if I am blending it with other EO's. That would be quite a low percentage and I have never had any feedback that it has caused sensitivity at that level.


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna

soapqueen said:
			
		

> P.P.S. Ditto Benzoin.



I use 2 drops Benzoin in 110 g oils for lip balm as it prevents the oils from turning rancid for a longer period of time. Never had any sensitivity at all.


----------



## soapqueen

Thanks Magia, I might try some banzoin in my next batch then, it is a lovely smell.


----------

